# Is it possible to delete a thread altogether?



## Max Dread (Jun 17, 2009)

Just wondered if that is possible - obviously for a thread that you started yourself (not other people's)! I know how to delete the content of individual posts via "Edit", just not the whole thread........

Cheers

Max


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 17, 2009)

This ability is reserved for the moderators only. If you need a thread deleted for some reason please PM any one of the moderators with the link and one of us will take care of it.


----------

